# Bleeding Ulcer



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Will not go to hospital unless necessary because of coronavirus and local hospital is lousy.

Saturday night - Extremely weak - passed out and threw up blood - twice about 1/2 cup each time of coagulated blood. Managed to get back to bed. Threw up 2 more times - all blood no food - some coagulated.

Been in bed all day today resting - sipping water - sipping goat milk with tumeric and ginger in it. Took some crushed geritol and One-A-Day vitamin. Here late afternoon, felt like maybe I could eat something (have not thrown up since). Only exorcise has been going to the bathroom and to the kitchen for liquids - then back to bed.

Realized I'm not get stronger, I'm getting weaker. Guessing: either lack of food or am still bleeding.

Son got on internet to find what to eat and what not to eat. Some we have - most we don't

Need suggestions as to how to repair a bleeding ulcer without going to a hospital.

Anyone have experience with this as to how to get through it? Any replies appreciated.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

motdaugrnds said:


> Will not go to hospital unless necessary because of coronavirus and local hospital is lousy.
> 
> Saturday night - Extremely weak - passed out and threw up blood - twice about 1/2 cup each time of coagulated blood. Managed to get back to bed. Threw up 2 more times - all blood no food - some coagulated.
> 
> ...


Please go to the ER now.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ditto. Dying because you are stubborn leaves those you love in a predicament.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh please do go to the hospital. We are standing by with our friends whose adult son had a bleeding ulcer and refused treatment. He's so terribly sick and his situation is dire. Please seek treatment. Don't delay.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I thought about the ER. What they would do is put one IV in for dehydration and another for a pint of blood (probably contaminated). Neither of these would stop the bleeding. They would then set up a diet to hopefully stop the bleeding, a diet I could well de better at home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hey. Are you a doctor? 

How about assuming they check your platelets. Then they give you a platelet transfusion. And they give you something to take orally, too. 

Obviously you have a REAL PROBLEM!!

Choose a real solution.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Please get medical treatment. My grandfather died from one and I spent 5 days in the hospital and received 2 units of blood. I had to be given a drug by IV which stopped it. Also spent 24 hours in the ICU for it. You sound like you are in worse shape than I was. Did not pass as much blood as you and did not pass out. Please get help.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Call an ambulance NOW. DO NOT drive yourself to the hospital.

Vomiting blood is a dire medical emergency! Do not attempt to treat this yourself.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

motdaugrnds said:


> Will not go to hospital unless necessary because of coronavirus and local hospital is lousy.
> 
> Saturday night - Extremely weak - passed out and threw up blood - twice about 1/2 cup each time of coagulated blood. Managed to get back to bed. Threw up 2 more times - all blood no food - some coagulated.
> 
> ...


If you're talking about yourself I am concerned for you.

I understand not wanting to go to the hospital during this whole craziness. Been there done that.

Do please understand that throwing up blood *IS A MEDICAL EMERGENCY*! It's possible this could be an ulcer, but other problems are possible, too. Definitely consider going into the hospital. *If you are losing more blood than your body can readily replace this becomes a danger of losing too much blood and the mild consequences are generally anemia and its' symptoms. More severe symptoms would include fainting, shallow breathing, shock, and death.* An ulcer that is bleeding severely can cause internal hemorrhaging, which is also a medical emergency. 

A lot of treatments for bleeding ulcers can include proton pump inhibitors whether short or long term depending on diagnosis. They would probably use antibiotics to fight h. pylori bacteria, which is present in many ulcers. A medication prescribed to attempt to coat the stomach or intestines like Carafate or Cytotec might be used. Surgery is possible in extreme cases.

I have had an ulcer before, but not a bleeding one.

The only things I would think to try if it were myself would be micro-particle colloidal silver taken at safe dosages. Making sure to keep your iron levels up. I would probably try to find some matula tea. Eat as natural as possible - no packaged or processed foods that are junk on your body. Avoid spicy, caffeinated, or overly strong spices in food/drinks.

Avoid pain non-steroid anti-inflammatories (NSAIDS) like aspirin, ibuprofen, tylenol, etc. as they make bleeding worse and will be hard on your stomach. Avoid stressing out. You need to read this:

***Stay away from the natural blood thinners!**
*
*~Turmeric*
~Cayenne Pepper
~Cinnamon
*~Ginger*
~Garlic
~Vitamin E
~Helicrysum Essential Oil

I see you're taking turmeric AND ginger right now. I think you are making your symptoms worse with these spices. I would suggest stopping the use of them immediately. I understand they have natural anti-inflammatories and that sounds good for an ulcer, but not a bleeding one! You are actually thinning your blood and promoting bleeding.
If your one-a-day vitamin has a large dose of vitamin E, you may want to reconsider taking it at this time. Also look in all the ingredients in Geritol, too - I am not sure what is all in that. Please lay off the turmeric and ginger, though!

I will say it once more, please do understand this is a dangerous condition. My concern is that this is left untreated and you are getting weak - to me, getting weak like that is a big red flag. I know you don't feel like getting over to the hospital feeling like this and it's unimaginable, but have someone take you and if you have no available ride, consider calling for an ambulance.

If you're able, have someone pack a bag to take to the hospital with maybe something you can use to communicate with family like a cell phone or tablet in case visitors are an issue because of COVID. 

*If you're confused on my stance on this, I am in favor of you getting to the hospital as soon as you possibly can because if this is this bad already, the chances are slim of it getting better on its' own. I'm all for natural remedies, and I know there is a point where conventional medicine has a place, too. Once you know 100% what's going wrong in the hospital, you can make some more informed decisions regarding your care. When you are good to go home, make modifications to your diet and all of that to try and prevent this from happening again. Address any underlying causes and possible nutritional deficiencies. *

*Disclaimer:* I am not a medical doctor, nor am I qualified to diagnose or treat any illness. My advice is not designed to replace a one-on-one relationship with a qualified health care professional and is not intended as medical advice. Do not use writings in this post to diagnose, treat, prevent, or cure any disease or condition.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> I thought about the ER. What they would do is put one IV in for dehydration and another for a pint of blood (probably contaminated). Neither of these would stop the bleeding. They would then set up a diet to hopefully stop the bleeding, a diet I could well de better at home.


They would only give you a transfusion if you need it, and they should never give a single unit. Get to the hospital before you get to this point! This is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Many ulcers are caused by bacteria (Helicobacter pylori) and will not clear up without antibiotics. 

Please go see a medical professional.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope the OP hasn't posted because s/he has sought, and is receiving, desperately needed medical attention.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sure hope so.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is David (OP's son). Mom is in bed ATM resting but will be going to the hospital first thing in the morning. She has stopped throwing up and been able to eat a few bites of broccoli with a little cornbread and drank the juice. Also been nibbling on some dry Cherrios then drinking a little goat milk. She remains weak and pale (looks anemic). Her finger nails don't turn pink when pressed and hands remain cold. She thinks she is still bleeding and is worried about internal organs not having enough blood.

Has stopped taking the One a day vitamins and geritol (both have Vit E in them) and has stopped the turmeric and ginger too.

Has been able to get up some and walk around but obviously is still a little dizzy doing this. Hasn't passed out again though.

Will keep you guys posted how she is doing

Thanks for all the help


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> This is David (OP's son). Mom is in bed ATM resting but will be going to the hospital first thing in the morning. She has stopped throwing up and been able to eat a few bites of broccoli with a little cornbread and drank the juice. Also been nibbling on some dry Cherrios then drinking a little goat milk. She remains weak and pale (looks anemic). Her finger nails don't turn pink when pressed and hands remain cold. She thinks she is still bleeding and is worried about internal organs not having enough blood.
> 
> Has stopped taking the One a day vitamins and geritol (both have Vit E in them) and has stopped the turmeric and ginger too.
> 
> ...


David I pray for a speedy recovery...and as much as I hate to say it...get her to that hospital ASAP.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Thanks David. My best to you and your mom, in my prayers.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

She needed to go to the hospital, like, YESTERDAY. Don't wait until morning.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

motdaugrnds said:


> This is David (OP's son). Mom is in bed ATM resting but will be going to the hospital first thing in the morning. She has stopped throwing up and been able to eat a few bites of broccoli with a little cornbread and drank the juice. Also been nibbling on some dry Cherrios then drinking a little goat milk. She remains weak and pale (looks anemic). Her finger nails don't turn pink when pressed and hands remain cold. She thinks she is still bleeding and is worried about internal organs not having enough blood.
> 
> Has stopped taking the One a day vitamins and geritol (both have Vit E in them) and has stopped the turmeric and ginger too.
> 
> ...


Hello, David. Thanks for the update! I'm sorry to hear she still isn't feeling all too well. 

I'm not sure what your transportation situation is at the moment, but if you can get her in the car and head over to the hospital right now then that would be best or call for an ambulance. It sounds like she has lost far too much blood and I agree that her concerns are valid. Praying for her speedy recovery!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Update...

Ambulance came yesterday morning and took mom to the hospital. ER doctor found out it wasn't her ulcer. It was the lining inside her stomach. Had been damaged due to the amount of Ibuprofen and Goody's powders she had been taking. She got a pint of blood then was tested with high blood pressure. Got a room and was sposed to spend the night. But after talking to 2 doctors upstairs she didn't want to stay. They were wanting to give her medications with dangerous side effects. She declined and called me to come get her. (They also wanted her to to eat jello with high citric acid content and some "processed" chicken soup high in fat - both are bad for an ulcer and damaged stomach lining...)

She has been much better since being back home. Stopped at local grocery store last night on the way home to get some foods to help her with building up her blood and to help healing an ulcerated stomach lining. I also insisted she take some Pepto Bismal last night too to help lower the acidic content in her stomach. Found out this morning she was up at 4am frying up some liver.... Just can't keep a good person down :/

Anyway she seems to be doing OK for now but obviously still needs rest and next time I go into town (when our monthly checks come in) will fix her up with some iron supplements and other stuffs to help keep her blood count up while concentrating on foods that won't aggravate her condition and should actually help the healing process.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

A bleeding ulcer can kill you,get your butt to the hospital. They are not something to ignore or put off.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The other thing she now needs checked is her kidney function from her self medicating. I know a person who ruined his kidneys with over the counter pain killers.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Goody's Powder contains aspirin, which along with ibuprofen can be very hard on the stomach AND the blood-clotting mechanism. At least I'm glad to hear that you went to the hospital and got diagnosed and treated. Did they do a scope?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Sheesh !
Can't help somebody that is smarter than the medical professionals. Your own self analysis, self medication (Goodys & ibuprofen) is probably a big part of what caused the problems to start with.

What in the heck do those doctors know anyway?

If I ever start puking blood, I'm heading to the ER, fast !


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hello everyone. Sure appreciate your kind concerns, encouragement toward getting professional help and information your experieneces taught you. Must say here my precious son has been a God Send! Not only has he been reiteratin your strong suggestions to get to an ER; but he has also been respectful of my unwillingness to do so whihle,k all the time cleaning up after me and tending me as best he could. I could not ask for a better son!!

Since I don't have much energy I'm spending much time in bwed and this gives me time to provide some specifics that have occurred which shouldl not only relieve some of your worries but, also, share what might be helpful to another who may find self in a similar situation.

Arrival at ER: I was here about 3-1/2 hrs and received kind and what I recognized as quality treatment complete with a thorough explanation of their findings and answers to my many questions. The doctor tending me was "Hobbs" his determination was based on the variety of tests and, my recent history. He said he wanted to admit me to the hospital for at least a day so I could notonly the the 2nd unit of blood but have time to talk with a GE specialist.

Dr. Hobbs told me since my CBC (with platelet in good shape) was not getting worse and I had not thrown up any more blood since Saturday that he did not...not...think I had a bleeding ulcer. I had an ulcerated stomach. He went on to explain a bleeding ulcer would mean I had a hole in my stomach while an ulcerated stomach would mean the walls of my stomach had been "seeping" blood over anextended period of time. This is
why my appetite had been on the decline months before I threw up, whymy stomach had felt full and bloated before I threw up and why my body simply said "enough is enough" and decided to throw the blood out. Dr. Hobbs put me on liqauid (IV) for dehydration and within the hours I was under his care he had added two different types of medication to this IV (forgot names but bhth were for same thing with each having a slightly different focus, i.e. to reduce what I think he called aciidity). In my other arm he started what was going to be atg least two (2) units of blood. His advice was to go ahead and let him admit me to the hospital and at least talk with the GE who would be on call the next morning. (He had already called and spoken with this GE doctor.)

More...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Now for you all to better understand what occurred after the ER I need to tell what my son had discovered via internet prior to my ER stat, What stands out is the food I must definately avoid...avoid...while an "ulcerated" stomach is healing, i.e. the citrus acis foods and high fatty content is what comes to mind now for a reason.

Upon admittance to this Danville Regional Hospital the very first person coming into my room brought me some food, i.e. a cup of lemon jello, a cup of lime jello and a hot cup of chicken broth that looked extremely high in fat.

The next person to come in was the nurse to take vitals. She immediately disconnected the dehydration tube telling me the floor doctor had not ordered it to be continued. (This floor doctor was ad Dr. "O"...verylong name.) She also told me, though it had been over 40 minutes since the one unit of blood I had received in the ER had run out, this Dr. "O" had told her I was not...not...to be given a 2nd unit.

The next person to show up was the GE specialist who was not to even be on call until the next morning. He was a "Dr. Palto" I belived, was kind speaking as he told me I needed two types of tests. One was sticking a light source up my rectom and the other was sticking a light source down my throat into my stomach. He said the tests were to rule out any bleeding. (As he was talking I kept getting a funny feeling from the way he was wording his sentences; and having lived my life learning from experience to trust these funny feelings I figured there just might be a probability that if there were no bleeding when he went in, there would be when that instrument came out.) So I politely refused both tests. He then explained a 3rd test with my drinking a liquid and then getting another X-ray. I told him I would think about that one. He examined my stomach by pushing and there was NO PAIN!

The next to come in was this floor docdtgor, Dr. "O". He spoke with an "objective" tone as he told me my blood pressure was high and, until it came down, he would not be giving me the 2nd unit of blood. He said he was going to put me on a medication for high blood pressure. I let him know back in 2014 when I had hip surgery the "general practitioner" put me on a tablet for high blood pressure; and after taking only one there was severe gout in my feet. I told Dr. "O" that at that time I immediately stopped taking this tablet! I also told him my hip surgeon told me at the time to not worry about taking it if I didn't want to take it as any high blood pressure problemthat might show up during the transplant could be dealt with at the time. This Dr. "O" listened then wanted to push on my stomach. Again there was NO PAIN!

The next person was the nurse again putting stuff on my chest. She said it was to monitor my heart wile the high blood pressure medication was being put into my veins. This was the last straw for me!!

More...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I called my son explaining the food they tried to get me to eat and what all had occurred with both doctors. ThenI took the stuff off my chest, got dressed and walked out telling the staff I was leaving, my son was already on his way to get me, that I would sign whatever paper was needed and, if they did not want to take these needles out of my arms my son could do it. They did take the catheters out of each arm and I signed the paper. (They had already called the floor doctor to let him know.) Then I walked to the elevators went down the 4 floors to the lobby, walked to the chairs and laid down to await my son.

About an hour later David walked in, got me a wheelchair and got me into the van. He stopped at a grocery store and picked up some food that research had told him would be beneficial for an ulcerated stomach as well as some that would help build red blood cells. (I sat in the van physically weak yet without any dizziness or nausia. In fact I actually felt hungry for the first time in days.)

At home David made sure I got in the house and back into bed. Then he brought everything in and tended to the farm needs. A few minutes later I was up drinking an 8 oz glass of cold goat milk. David showed me what all he picked up at the store and I immediately grabbed a hand full of a mixture (some almonds, cranberries, raisons, dates). Oh it tasted so good! Then last night was calm and still with out any vomiting. (I ummmm overdid it in the middle of the night by frying up the calf liver. Will be nibbling on that off and on for awhile.)

This morning I used the last of my "crushed" dried nettle leaves (about 1/3 cup) and made a very large cup of nettle tea complete with a few of the leaves. I strained this and added the leaves to another large cup of hot water to steep for later. Then I ate some Cheerio cereal, drank a little of this tea and went back to bed. (I can tell there is more blood flow under my finger nails!) David tended the farm, killed a large copperhead and tested the liver telling me it was ok to eat....MEN!

I've enjoyed writing all this down, feeling solid about my decision to walk out of that hospital, feeling more solid in walking with no light headedness nor nausea...just contined weakness which will probably be the norm for awhile. (Feeling a little bad that David will be having to get these words here on the forum as he has so much on him right now...never with a complaint!)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Excellent description. 

I hope your are on the mend. 

Your insistence on “no pain” really isn’t much of an indication as you think. Just saying. 

You REALLY need kidney function tests.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Kidney function was one of the tests in the ER. It's fine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Good, whew, I was worrying. I am SUCH a mother hen.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Glad to hear you're doing better. Now behave yourself!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Good to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I am physically stronger in that I am now sitting up typing this myself. 

I do know I've been foolish to have taken all those pain killers; and yes I do think I know my own body better than any doctor. (I believe that is why good communication between patient and doctor is so vital!) This being said I am in noway sorry I walked out of that hospital!

I am now in the process of finding the different foods high in iron, without vitamin e and that will not irritate an ulcerated stomach lining. I'm looking for non-GMO products of course; also for juices like pomegranate simply because I cannot find the fresh fruit around here. I'm looking on line but have not found any so far; of course I have not been able to sit up for long.....or I should say I have not been willing to "push" myself to sit up for long at a time. So if any one has knowledge of where such items may be found on line, I'd appreciate it. I've also now been in touch with Romybasket (a forum member here) as she is the one I have been purchasing dried nettle from for years. I know nettle is rich in iron and I've used the last I have to create tea. She told me she is sending me some out immediately. 

Today I have had about 3 "tiny" meals (the mix David brought in) and I've been nibbling on the calf liver. I've also drrank lots of well water, goat milk, broccoli juice and nettle tea. Late afternoon I ate a 3"x 2" piece of calf liver and 5 bites of "Dave's Killer Bread"..the "white bread made right without processed flower". Oh it tasted so good! Now here in late evening my stomach is not...not...feeling full and there is rumbling in my digestive track; so finally that track has something to work with.

I have been able to sit up too for 10-15 minutes at a time...nope not pushing it! Am doing quite a bit of walking though up and down the trailer fiddling with one thing or another just to have something to do, i.e. putting some eggs on to boil.

Thanks to all of you for your kind and encouraging words; and rest assured I'm actually doing a good job of getting my body in better health....with the help of a wonderful son!


----------

